# lessons from a negative cycle



## martha33 (May 3, 2009)

Hello

I'm new on the site and this is my first post. 

Have just had a   after first cycle of IVF

There are two things that didn't go well and I wanted to ask about:

1) 10/11 eggs fertilised and we were amazed  but then went in for ET on Day 2 and eight of the embryos had stuck at only 2 cells.   We got two okay embryos, so put those in. I asked the embryologist at the time why the others had just stopped, but she said these things just happen... 

- I wondered if anyone knew why embryos should just stop developing like this, and if there are any tests we should have? 2/10 embryos is very close to 0/10 and I'm so worried that's what might happen next time.

2) Have a   and AF 15 DPT but with HCG that suggested had been chemical pregnancy. So at least one of the embies tried to burrow in, but either didn't develop or my body didn't accept it.    

- Are there any tests or suggested things to do differently after a chem preg? I have read a bit about immune testing and NK cells.

The reason I ask is that my review appt isn't for a few weeks, but when I asked the nurses they said it was likely that the doc would suggest we just go ahead with another cycle - no tests, nothing different from this time.  

I know it's tempting to want to find answers when perhaps there aren't any - but at the same time, it seems odd to just go and do something that hasn't worked before and expect a different result.

I had consoled myself a bit with thinking 'well, at least a negative cycle gives you some information to help you next time' - but it seems that this isn't true - the clinic aren't going to do anything differently.

Am I just grasping at straws, or are there really other tests I could be asking for?

Thanks very much

Here's hoping I don't delete this message....

(ps. I wanted to post on 'Ask an embryologist' but can't see the 'new post' button?)


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Martha33,

Im so very sorry that you got a BFN.  I cant answer your questions, sorry, but just wanted to say that you will be wondering all these things and will have so many questions and constantly wondering why, but Im sure at your review appointment you will hopefully get some answers and I hope that you will try again and get that BFP that we all so deserve.  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hi, Martha.

Welcome to ff.

I'm very sorry about your bfn.

Also sorry about not having the answers for your questions but as you might have already read here, every cycle is different.
Sometimes even with the same drugs.
I know it seems so far but just see what they have to tell you on follow up.
Sometimes, it does take a few goes until it works.

Mousky xx


----------



## martha33 (May 3, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for your replies

I know you're right, and I'm searching for answers where perhaps there just might be none

I'll see what they say at the review appt

Boy, I've had some ups and downs in my life, but this is just so much harder to take than I could have imagined. It's really helped reading ff posts and knowing other people understand - but also reading about women going through so much sadness and disappointment makes it so daunting that I'm not sure if I'm strong enough.

Lots of good wishes to you both.

xx


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hi, Martha.

I hope you'll feel better soon.
And remember WHEN it works, it will all have been worth it.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Martha,

How are you feeling ?

Mousky is right - it will be worth it when it works and all the pain will disappear hun! its hard as there is no answers and i understand that you need a reason , i felt that way too hun.

life seems unfair and harsh at times.

take care - thinking of you

Jenny


----------



## CLshark (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm sorry the treatment didn't work for you this time.

I've had 4 fresh ICSI cycles and every one of them has been different. (not updated my signature yet to include the last one!)

I'm a poor responder - I've had a total of 6 embryos over the 4 cycles. Despite the odds, I've always managed to get to embryo transfer stage - that's nothing short of a miracle. This time around, I had 3 follicles but for some unexplained reason the lead follie went on a massive growth spurt, leaving the other 2 way behind. As a result, although 2 eggs were retrieved, only one was mature. 

I asked the embryologist about this and she simply confirmed that every cycle is different.

I've noticed a bit of a trend, though. Our clinic aims for the follies to be around 18mm before going to egg collection. But, I've always had the best quality embryos (i.e. the ones with the most cells) from eggs that have been collected from follies that are over 20mm. 

Your next treatment cycle will probably be completely different and you never know, you may even get some frosties.

Sending you lots of   for this cycle and lots of       for the next one.


----------

